# Question on vans



## wraiths (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey guys need some help been working out of a truck for awhile now an its getting to be a pain no space you know. Found a 94 E250 for a good price with bins an racks now the question since I'm sure most of you have had vans or still do what are some things to look for as far as problems. I drove it an the only problem I saw is it pulls to the right when braking , what would cause this an any other thing to look for before I commit to buying it. By the way its a 6 cylinder. Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

wraiths said:


> I drove it an the only problem I saw is it pulls to the right when braking , what would cause this...


Any of a number of minor things, none of which would dissuade me from buying the van if it was an otherwise good deal. You mechanic will have that pulling while braking thing sorted out in nothing flat.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I always have my mech. check out a used vehicle.


----------



## wraiths (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks guys just always get a little nervous before buying something the van looks about new as far as apperance goes. But since i have never owned one wanted an insight to the mechanical aspect of it. thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

wraiths said:


> Thanks guys just always get a little nervous before buying something the van looks about new as far as apperance goes. But since i have never owned one wanted an insight to the mechanical aspect of it. thanks


Hey, there's about a jillion-billion E250's out there. If they were junk, there wouldn't be so many in use. Just have your guy give it the once over before you sign on the dotted line. That's pretty much SOP for any used vehicle purchase.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I know it can be real expensive, but I would look into buying a new van. Because when you buy used, you're most likely buying someone elses problem, and at 13 years old it probably has a $hitload of miles on it too. I bought a new Ford E250 in December '05 and I couldn't be happier with it. It needs a new CD player, though. 

And a word to the wise, be prepared to spend half your income on gas.


----------



## wraiths (Jan 13, 2006)

To be honest with less than 2 years on my own not at the point I can buy a new van. Trying to not over extend myself. Whats with the gas mileage is it extremely bad.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

About 10 miles city, 15 highway.

No... I'm not kidding.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I was in your exact same situation about 6 months ago. After looking around on AutoTrader for a while I found a 97 E250 8-cyl gas in my price range, including ladder rack and it didn't stink of smoke. It has 324000 kilometres, but apparently the engine was replaced about 25K earlier. Formerly a fleet truck and looks like it was maintained well.

I bought it.. Haven't had much problems with it. Replaced a belt, replaced the battery and a couple of other things. 

Only drawback is, it's rusting.. Not sure what I did, but I have noticed a lot of rust creep around the edges of the panels since I bought it. Maybe the dealer I bought it from covered up the rust with liquid paper or something.

As mentioned above, these things like to drink.. 130L tank and you can watch the gauge move.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I drive a e250 and it's great. Lately have been driving 120m per day and fill up every 3 days(50bucks).
I have an aftermarjet CD player and this van is 10 years old. It runs very strong and looks near new.
Since I've had it I had a pinhole leak in the radiator and had it replaced, oh and 2 flats from the job(neither left me on the side of the road) and that's it.
Though a partner of mine has a problem with his electric door locks, oh and when I push the off button on the cruise control it doesn't always work.


----------



## kpi (Apr 30, 2005)

After having driven heavily loaded work vans for over 20 years, I would only buy a one ton. I drove a 3/4 ton for three of those years and felt less safe the entire time. This is only my oppinion from my experience with a FULL van. YMMV


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Electric locks? Cruise control? CD player? Do you guys want to make money or fool around in your trucks?

I'll admit that cruise would be good about once a month.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I would love electric locks. Whenever you have to run out to the van to get what you forgot, you can just hit the button through your pants as opposed to reach in and unsort the keys from all the screws and other crap in your pocket


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Electric locks? Cruise control? CD player? Do you guys want to make money or fool around in your trucks?
> 
> I'll admit that cruise would be good about once a month.


We don't have crap vans, we buy them with a few extras and then build our custom racks and shelving in the back. When I replace my camera I'll snap a few shots. Every van is in top condition and looks nearly new. We all have different colors so we can all be recognized.

I'v only been using the cruise control lately because I'm driving an hour each way. My van used to be the service guy's van, he's the one that installed the CD player. On his new van he put on custom wheels and they look real good, it reminds me of the 'A-Team' van.


----------



## hcecalaska (Apr 1, 2007)

my service vehical is an eclipse GT


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Electric locks? Cruise control? CD player? Do you guys want to make money or fool around in your trucks?
> 
> I'll admit that cruise would be good about once a month.



Make money of course. I spend alot of time in my van and I like to hear a good stereo while I'm traveling to-and-from the job. I also really appreciate the air-conditioning on those HOT, MUGGY days too so when I show up to a customers home I'm not sweating like a pig whose been rolling around in an insulated attic all afternoon (even though I am that guy!). 

:thumbsup:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

hcecalaska said:


> my service vehical is an eclipse GT


got roof racks?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> Electric locks? Cruise control? CD player? Do you guys want to make money or fool around in your trucks?
> 
> I'll admit that cruise would be good about once a month.


Are you serious??? 
This is 2007 man! EVERY vehicle should have A/C & power locks minimum. The older I get the harder it is leaning across my full size van cab to the passenger door to unlock it or open/close the window.
I will NEVER buy another bare bones vehicle again. All I have now is A/C, broken cruise and a decent (sound) system.
I don't care if it is a beater work van. It will have power locks, windows, A/C, cruise, and a sound system even more serious than the one I have now. Hell, heated seats sounds like a great idea as well.
There is absoluely NO reason to scrimp on a vehicle you spend several hours a day in.

"_Fool around in your trucks_"...sheesh!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sound system and "air conditioning" on roof. My cruise control is about a size 10.


----------

